# Four Year Old Preachers



## Hebrew Student (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

Just a question. What would you think if your pastor was four years old?

To be honest with you, this really angers me. I know I shouldn't take things like this personally, but I do. I have worked so hard for four years at a good school in order to become an accurate exegete of the Hebrew Bible. However, I am struggling financially, and am having difficulty right now simply surviving. No book deals. No teaching jobs. No nothing.

Now, you have a four year old child who is getting tons of publicity and probably eventually tons of money because of some alleged gift for preaching when, if you listen to his video, he is clearly not exegeting any Biblical text. He will probably get book deals, and offered pastorates at churches just because he will have the distinction of being the youngest preacher. I guess people just don't care about the accurate exegesis of the scriptures anymore.

Anyway, that is my rant for today.

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## raekwon (Aug 17, 2011)

Dude. Chill.

There have been child "preachers" before and will likely be until the Lord comes. Unfortunately, many vocally renounced Christ after they grew up and saw how their parents were exploiting and using them in the name of religion (and money-making). I pray that won't be the case for this boy.

Either way, this schtick probably won't last long. Have faith that the Lord will bless your studies and efforts, and don't worry about some kid.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 17, 2011)

At least this one acts his age; most emergents and petacostals don't. I happy he hasn't frosted his hair or got a tat.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 17, 2011)

It's just a little boy playing church, shouting theological terms and gibberish with 'revival' swagger, imitating his Pentecostal pastor daddy. YouTube curiosity + slow news day = this.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 17, 2011)

Adam,

This post isn't _really_ about four year old preachers is it? As I read your post it was clear to me that your frustration as stated isn't with the _principle_ of a 4-year-old boy being put in a position to proclaim God's Word and assume the authority and responsibility inherent therein. Instead, your post is filled with the anger at what appears to be "cosmic injustice" - namely, that you've worked your tail off, you've made sacrifices, and you're on the verge of poverty while some kid barely out of his toddler years stands on the cusp of financial wealth and security and all he's done to "earn" it is mimic his dad and grandfather while looking super cute doing it. It seems like a sick joke doesn't it? I would be lying if I denied that I have felt the same way at times.


Brother, please remember:

1. Apparent inequity is the way of this fallen world. The righteous barely make it while the wicked have plenty. Our calling is to be faithful whether we have much or little. But remember: God is sovereign and really, truly, there are no "accidents." God knows what he is doing even when we don't. Don't forget God when you have an abundance and don't secretly curse God when you are in lack. (cf. Prov 30:7-9) The same Lord who has faithfully enabled you to be fed and clothed and sheltered from your first moment until now is the same Lord who knows your needs and values you more than lilies or birds and will give you what you need, so have no fear. (see Luke 12:22-34) And I would encourage you to remember this sensation and learn from it and let it make you generous: when you finally reach a position of relative financial strength, don't forget what it felt like to be poor and I'd encourage you to be a financial blessing to those who will be in the shoes you now wear.

2. In this fallen world people flock to the sensational and eschew the traditional. Deep in the heart of the charismatic Bible belt, what could be more sensational than an adorable little boy all dressed up in a suit acting like a grown-up preacher man? But the very nature of his draw is bound up in the novelty and cuteness of it. It'll fade and then his 15 minutes of fame will be finished.

3. You have spent years of your life and tens of thousands of dollars to study and develop your mind thus enabling you to know and and love God more accurately. Hopefully your education has made you "rich towards God" (Luke 12:21). When you look around and see the material success of charlatans and imposters and hirelings, just remember that while they've successfully lined their pockets with fading mammon, you've found the Pearl of Great Price and have sold all your possessions to obtain it. Your reward is coming.

4. Surely you know that if riches and job security were your goal then you picked the wrong field of study! That is not to say that your education are worthless for obtaining a position that will meet your financial needs, but please remember that when you put "your hand to the plow" you were not setting off with the promise of a lucrative job. Instead you were embarking on an endeavor that would lead to you becoming a better-honed instrument for use in the hands of our great God for His glory and the good of His people. 

So study well, work hard, trust in the sovereignty and goodness of God, take the normal prudent steps to build relationships and get your name out there (submit articles for publication, attend conferences and symposiums, etc) and rejoice in the opportunities you have been given and bear soberly the trust and responsibility that has been given to you by our Lord sending you to learn as deeply as he has.

I'll be praying brother!


----------



## Jack K (Aug 17, 2011)

Anything that entertains and makes for an interesting church experience will always sell well to people looking for novelty. But that which is true and expertly preaches the gospel will be life to those who are spiritually hungry. Which group's needs do you want to reach?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 17, 2011)

He even has the "hanky wipe" down pat even though he isn't sweating. Pure mimicry. Grace does this sometimes at home (stand and "talk" and wave her hands in the air, not the hanky pat) and we think she is mimicking me preaching. We don't put her in the pulpit, however.


----------



## cajunhillbilly53 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a clear violation of the qualifications for an elder/presbyter. But not surprising in Pentecostal/chariamatic circles.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 17, 2011)

1 Cor 11:3 But I am afraid that as the serpent deceived Eve by his cunning, your thoughts will be led astray from a sincere and pure devotion to Christ. 4 For if someone comes and proclaims another Jesus than the one we proclaimed, or if you receive a different spirit from the one you received, or if you accept a different gospel from the one you accepted, you put up with it readily enough.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, if preaching doesn't work out for him, I guess he could always get a job as a carnival barker...


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

Hebrew Student said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just a question. What would you think if your pastor was four years old?
> 
> ...



Adam -

Yes, I am jealous of his being in a pentecostal church preaching as well.

just remember, your degree will not get you anywhere in a pentecostal church if that's where you want to be.

I suggest leaning on the everlasting arms of GOd and seeking His revealed will in your life, and casting all your cares upon Him. I am sorry you are so angry. Don't take it out on the kid. He doesn't know any better.

<----firm believer that this type of pentecostalism is no different from a cult.


----------



## J Miles (Aug 17, 2011)

Mathew 15

13 But he answered and said, Every plant, which my heavenly Father hath not planted, shall be rooted up.
14 Let them alone: they be blind leaders of the blind. And if the blind lead the blind, both shall fall into the ditch.

If the parents had any humility the videos would have never made it to youtube.



> your degree will not get you anywhere in a pentecostal church if that's where you want to be.



, this and the rest of what Constantlyreforming worte


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 17, 2011)

There's that shepherd's heart showing again, Ben. Thanks.


----------



## Hebrew Student (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

Wow, this sure has garnered a lot of response!

SolaScriptura,

I certainly did not want riches. I wanted to know God and his word better, and I wanted to be able to help people to know God and his word better. If I only make enough money to get by, then that is enough. The problem is that things are really bad right now, and seeing something like this just makes you angry, not necessarily at the boy, but at the system. As you said, it just seems like publishers and other Christian ministries want what will sell, and not what is necessarily beneficial, and when you are hurting financially, that is something that just angers you.

Also, I keep on having the words of Psalm 73 stuck in my head. I understand how the Psalmist feels in the beginning of the Psalm, but it is so hard to see how these things will end when it seems like those who take these shortcuts are prospering greatly. God has promised that those who trust in him are like a tree planted by streams of water, and are blessed [Psalm 1], and yet, it always seems like those who take shortcuts are the ones who prosper, and those who seek to do honest scholarship to the glory of God are the ones who don't.

What is sad is that this is being played out in the comments section over on the website I linked to. There are so many Christians that are defending this. It is very sad. It is actually refreshing to see that all of the comments here have shown the same concern for this boy and for his church that I felt when I saw this.

Thanks for your prayers!

Constantlyreforming,

I actually have pentecostal friends that would feel the same way about this as most people who have already dissented. The problem is that the word "pentecostal" encompasses such a large group of people, everyone from the more level headed Assemblies of God members that I know all the way to wackos like Benny Hinn.

However, you are right, it is not for the wackos that I am studying; the problem is, that it seems like the field of people for whom I write is getting smaller and smaller all of the time. As someone who is still officially a student at an evangelical school, and as someone who would consider himself to be an evangelical, I see evangelicalism breaking up into a million pieces, and most of those pieces don't even care about good hard work in Biblical exegesis, and that is exactly what I am going into. How can you serve people who don't even care about what you do?

That is what is really frustrating about finding this video this morning. Who needs research and scholarship when you have a four year old to do what the boy in the video does? There is nothing worse in the world then knowing that you are poor, and that people think that your services are not needed.

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## Rufus (Aug 17, 2011)

I really don't know if a four year old understands it all. Not just the theology, but the problems people have in life, the effects of sin in the world, how depraved man is. 



Hebrew Student said:


> I actually have pentecostal friends that would feel the same way about this as most people who have already dissented. The problem is that the word "pentecostal" encompasses such a large group of people, everyone from the more level headed Assemblies of God members that I know all the way to wackos like Benny Hinn.



Agreed.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

remember, those looking to study for the ministry in biblical times were to go where God led them, just as we are today. it doesn't guarantee a job in the job market. It guarantees we will be ready and willing when God calls us to a particular ministry.

The sad thing is the people in the video, who feel they are learning from this child. I didn;t hear anything worth learning.


----------



## Hebrew Student (Aug 17, 2011)

Constantlyreforming



> The sad thing is the people in the video, who feel they are learning from this child. I didn;t hear anything worth learning.



Yup, and that's the problem. It just seems that there are not that many people today who want to learn. You begin to wonder if God will ever open anything up to you when you see that kind of thing. It makes you feel quite useless.

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

Even those in undergrad. I went to Trinity International University. Half were there to learn. Half were there because it was essentially a requirement by their parents if they wanted to still receive some sort of financial support till they turned 22.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeffriesw said:


> Well, if preaching doesn't work out for him, I guess he could always get a job as a carnival barker...



Or as a preschool student.


----------



## Andres (Aug 17, 2011)

Plain and simple, a 4 year old preacher is just stupid. All of us here know it and, what's sad is, I am pretty sure the parents and the church knows it too. But it's "fun" and "cute" so they let it continue. Woe unto them who don't have enough respect for the preaching of the word that it's been turned into a joke. Thanks be unto God that He has graciously placed us in confessionally, reformed churches where the word and sacraments are properly administered and (hopefully) properly appreciated.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 17, 2011)

I heard about this on the radio and on TV today and was totally repulsed at any church that would put this display of entertainment in their pulpit and call it preaching. I ask the OP one thing, "would you want his congregation when you are ordained?" This just shows the EXTREME shallowness of the charasmatic crowd. Can't you just see Binny Hinn and Kenneth Copeland praising this kid for preachin the truth? I heard a recording when he was 4 and all he said was "God-Jesus-God-Jesus, then a bunch of screaming. I wonder if he meets the requirements of a Bishop? lol


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 17, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> He even has the "hanky wipe" down pat even though he isn't sweating. Pure mimicry. Grace does this sometimes at home (stand and "talk" and wave her hands in the air, not the hanky pat) and *we think she is mimicking me preaching*. We don't put her in the pulpit, however.



Really? Who is a better preacher?

My beagle sits/lounges on the living room couch with his right "arm" on the arm of the couch and "watches" television news. When something particularly outrageous is reported, he turns his head, furrows his brow, looks at me, and you would swear he is getting ready to "say" something. It is all VERY entertaining, but utterly without content or foundation. Same thing with chimp acts and "counting" horses.

This, however, is neither cute nor entertaining. Given the nature of the context of real preaching, it sounds more like a violation of the 3rd Commandment. Very sad.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 18, 2011)

This says more about those in attendance than the child.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 18, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > He even has the "hanky wipe" down pat even though he isn't sweating. Pure mimicry. Grace does this sometimes at home (stand and "talk" and wave her hands in the air, not the hanky pat) and *we think she is mimicking me preaching*. We don't put her in the pulpit, however.
> ...



I'm afraid to ask. I know who the *CUTER* preacher is, but I do hope I'm a pretty close second.

Perhaps one day the congregation will ask dad and granddad to leave, since they've got this kid there to preach the word to them. Maybe dad can stick around for visitations (since he can drive), but it might not be long until they realize the kid is all they really need.


----------



## DAW (Aug 19, 2011)

As Ray Davis, the legendary Blue Grass DJ on WAMU, would say, this is "plum pitiful". However we should not be surprised at the descent that contemporay Evangelicalism/Pentecostal/Charismatic behavior is going to. I knew of a nonPentecostal/Charismatic pastor who preached from the roof of his church because his church attendance for four Sundays straight was above 300.

Oh Lord, how long.


----------

